# How did I do?



## steviestv86 (Aug 28, 2011)

Hi everyone!
I have a few pictures of my tank, and i was wondering what advice or opinions everyone had on it. I really want to eventually get a tank and have it set up as a show room tank. This is a 75g Malawi tank. No DIY BG yet but during christmass break from college i'm gonna attempt one. Also i am running a Fluval 305 and was thinking about hooking the output to a UGJ because of all the poop build up. 
Thanks for any response!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good. I would double the amount of rocks that you have in there. Prior to stacking, make sure the bottom rocks are on the glass and not sitting on the sand, that way there's little chance of sifting causing rocks to shift and fall.


----------



## steviestv86 (Aug 28, 2011)

How would you stack the rocks in 2 separate piles or one large one?


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

steviestv86 said:


> How would you stack the rocks in 2 separate piles or one large one?


THREE rockpiles- one rockpile is one big territory


----------



## FishFanatic245 (Oct 17, 2012)

dumb question-
what is the black thing in the last pic?


----------



## steviestv86 (Aug 28, 2011)

How tall should I make the three piles do you guts think half way up tank or less? Also that black thing is my beer bottle bubbler it actually fits in perfectly in the tank


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

steviestv86 said:


> How tall should I make the three piles do you guts think half way up tank or less? Also that black thing is my beer bottle bubbler it actually fits in perfectly in the tank


Lately I have a thing for tall rocks leaned against (not stacked on top of) each other to create crevices rather than caves

I think it looks more natural and avoids the "Fred Flintstone's neighborhood" look

You need more taller rocks IMO


----------



## steviestv86 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike Do you have any pictures of your tank that you could post with how you set your rocks?


----------



## steviestv86 (Aug 28, 2011)

Mike Do you have any pictures of your tank that you could post with how you set your rocks?


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Mike_G said:


> Lately I have a thing for tall rocks leaned against (not stacked on top of) each other to create crevices rather than caves
> 
> I think it looks more natural and avoids the "Fred Flintstone's neighborhood"


That's what I like too...the leaned look...have that in a couple of my tanks and am very happy with it...the rocks where I have created caves don't look near as nice as the ones where I have done the leaning thing


----------



## steviestv86 (Aug 28, 2011)

Could anyone supply a picture of the lean look for me ? Thanks you!


----------



## Mike_G (Nov 8, 2011)

steviestv86 said:


> Mike Do you have any pictures of your tank that you could post with how you set your rocks?


This is what it looks like now- I want to get some taller rocks, but you get the idea.


----------

